# Maple Dresser



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I finally got around to cutting some plywood for the dresser I am building for the bedroom. It will match the Maple Nightstands I did early this year.

I have it all cut and dry fitted, so far so good. I also edge banned the plywood with solid Maple. I bought a bunch of edge clamps and still do not have enough but I made do. I decided to edgeban the bottom in case someone looked on the bottom. If they do I might have to kick them in the ____#$%!:moil:

Here are a few pictures of it so far. I want to finish most of it before assembly for the simplicity of finishing. I will use the same stain as I did on the night stands.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great progress, Dan.

Did you buy plans for the dresser, or is this something you designed yourself?

Also, the photos make it appear that you have doubled up the plywood. is that correct?

James


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

Looking good

Are you making drawers to fit the shelve openings?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

It's coming along well Dan! Will there be a back on the dresser?


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Very nice Dan, it's coming along great!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Great progress, Dan.
> 
> Did you buy plans for the dresser, or is this something you designed yourself?
> 
> ...


James I bought some plans from Plansnow.com. I did modify the plans slightly because I will have inset drawer fronts with half-blind dovetail joints. 

In the plans they call for no drawer slides but I personally like them and will add them in. I now can get the slides at half the cost of what I used to pay for them. Will add cost to the project because I need seven pairs 16" full extensions.

The plans called for all the joints to be #20 biscuit joints. It its the first time I have tried using exclusively biscuit joints and I find it is more hassle compared to just cutting dado's.

The legs will be attached to the plywood which yes will be doubled up on both ends. It is the only way to attach the legs to the carcass. Well not really because last time I notched the legs out for the nightstands and it was a lot of extra work and made for a difficult glue up and keeping things square.

The legs on the back will be overhanging by 3/8" to allow for the 1/4 plywood back. I thought this would be the easiest to attach and it will leave a 1/8 reveal once it is attached to match the front. I will screw the back on so I can remove it if I need to.

This dresser is 60" long so it will not blow away in the wind and I will need help bring it inside once it is done. 

My 3 year old son thought he would pay Dad a visit this morning at 3:30 am and I might as well go out and get the legs done before I go into work this morning.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Dan, 
Great looking project. Keep the progress pictures coming.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I wanted to ask your opinion on finishing this project.

Would you finish the inside of the cabinet where the drawers slide into? Or just finish the first 2" on the inside so when you pull the drawers out you do not see any bare wood?

The stain I am using is a dark rich chocolate color and will stick out like a sore thumb?

Another question would you go with full extension drawer sliders or go for the piston fit wood on wood?


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Stain applied to sides and legs*

I got around to gluing up both sides of the dresser. After the glue set I took my time and sanded the pieces.

I used some blue tape to cover the top and bottom to allow the glue to bond to the wood when I glue on the decorative side trim I decided to add. I think the pieces add a nice touch.

I used the same stain on the dresser as the nightstands I did. I did not bother to use a wood conditioner this time and I want to see if it will make a big difference. I figure after the water base stain is applied I will applying the other finish from Saman. (Don't ask me what it is I can take a picture next time of it and show you.) The two go very well together.

Once the stain is dry I will apply the second stain on it which will finish the pieces off.

I have decided not to touch the inside and concentrate next on gluing up the cabinet. I will be asking a friend to come over to gibe me a hand since an extra set of hands is better for a large project like this.

Here are a few pictuers to show the stain and the sides dry fitted with the trim top and bottom.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I sanded down the edges today on the face frames and had to stain the first 2 inches on the inside of the drawer openings. The reason I did this is I am putting in inset drawers so I need the opening to be stained so the unstained wood does not stand out and take away from the piece.

I also planed some Alder and will be trying my first had cut dovetail joint. I am getting some bad tear out so it may be time to swap out the blades for a new set. I changed these out last year and thought I would get more use out of it but the maple is hard.

Hopefully the EZ Pro Dovetail Jig I ordered from the USA will come next week.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks good, Dan. Personally I would go with the drawer slides. I refitted a dresser once with slides and it made a world of a difference, I was very glad I did it.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

RStaron said:


> Looks good, Dan. Personally I would go with the drawer slides. I refitted a dresser once with slides and it made a world of a difference, I was very glad I did it.




Yes I agree and that is why I bought them too at Lee Valley: http://www.leevalley.com/en/hardware/page.aspx?p=52484&cat=3,43614,43616&ap=1

I wanted the self closing ones: http://www.leevalley.com/en/hardware/page.aspx?p=61080&cat=3,43614,43616&ap=1 but they were osld out :angry:


----------



## hhqnz04 (Jul 3, 2010)

haha i could supply u a lot of plywood, blockboard or fancy plywood, if u need!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey Dan when are you going to do something at a pace the rest of us could relate to?! It is good to have you back and see you using that new shop. Regarding finishing the inside, well you know me just finish the whole thing the same as the outside. BTW I liked the maple. 

I really need to take on some major project, not sure what though---could use some wall cabinets in the shop and garage, could also do some speciel items built just for the shop. Keep in touch----maybe I should just get the down stairs bath done, that would be a good place to start according to Honey!!!!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> Hey Dan when are you going to do something at a pace the rest of us could relate to?! It is good to have you back and see you using that new shop. Regarding finishing the inside, well you know me just finish the whole thing the same as the outside. BTW I liked the maple.
> 
> I really need to take on some major project, not sure what though---could use some wall cabinets in the shop and garage, could also do some speciel items built just for the shop. Keep in touch----maybe I should just get the down stairs bath done, that would be a good place to start according to Honey!!!!


Jerry

Kids and wife went to Jasper for the summer time now that my daughter is out of school. I have a window of opportunity to get things done so there is no time like the present.

As for what project to do first well that depends. You may want to consider doing with the bathroom first to keep her happy. Don't do what I did and do the shop first because they take issue with that well my wife did. LOL She still makes comments like my god your garage looks better than our house does.

I have to say though I do like the "MAN CAVE"

Good luck with what ever you decide to do Jerry.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I took the Delta portable planer apart T305 model and thought I would have a look at the knives. I was amazed at what I had found. The reason it was not planning smooth was one of the knives had some wood wedge up between the knife holder and the blade itself. It actually bent the metal bar holding the knives down. 

I removed the knife and cleaned things up and then used a small ballpien hammer to straighten out the edge. I know that sounds like something Homer Simpson would do but what the heck I had to try something. Little by little I managed to get it almost straight again.


Re-installed the knife and gave it a test run and ran some alder though the planer and it came out OK. I will want to replace this piece but thought I would share what happen in case anyone else runs across this problem with their planer.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I have been busy over my holidays and got the drawer fronts done. I have them installed and the fit looks great. The reveal was tough to do and keep consistent on all 8 drawers but with a little patience I am happy with the results.

The sides with the legs are done and finished. Once I have the drawer fronts dis-assembled I will stain and finish them and then re-install. Long process but I do not want to get any stain on the drawer sides.

I used my new router table and bought a mitre lock set bit with a 1/2" shaft. Once I had the fence set it was very quick to make the joints. I did have an issue with tear out though and will have to improve on that. I think I need to put on a sacrificial fence to incorporate a zero tolerance design much like the throat plates on the table saw.

The other thing I bought with the router table was a vacuum switch. Essentially for those who do not know what this is it essentially turns on when you start the router and then will shut off once you power down the router. I really like how it works and it sure helps to reduce the dust from routering. 

The Excel lift system worked like a charm for setting the bit height. To be able to move it up incrementally was easy using the dial 1/64". Again I have nothing to compare to since this is my first router table but so far I love it.

I went to Princess Auto and bought 4 locking swivel casters and now I can easily move it around the shop.

Will stain the drawer fronts and post some more pictures once I get it done.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Drawer Fronts and Sides Done*

I attached the drawer fronts tonight and the sides. I am very happy with how it turned out so far.

I cut the plywood for the top and need to go to PJ White hardwood for some more Maple to make the edging for the top. Once I get the edging cut I will glue it on to the front back and sides of the top and then sand it down and get ready for staining and the final finish.

I hope to have this completed by the end of the week if all goes well.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Gee Dan that is really turning out quite nice. Would love to see a shot of it with the night stands. You are going to have a grand boudoir!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Thansk Deb I will provide a picture of the dresser in the bedroom next to the nighstands. I may even build a matching mirror to go in the middle of the dresser onto the wall for an added touch.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

That dresser is looking great Dan.

I have a question about your dust collection, where did you get the filter that is on the top half, and does it work better then the stock bag that came with it?

Thanks
Danny


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

jd99 said:


> That dresser is looking great Dan.
> 
> I have a question about your dust collection, where did you get the filter that is on the top half, and does it work better then the stock bag that came with it?
> 
> ...


Funny you asked that Danny because someone else asked the same question about my Dust Collection when I posted another thread I created entitled :New Shop Editions".

I have pasted my response below which will answer your question:

Yes I have to seal all the joints still but wanted to wait till I get the dresser finished so I do not risk getting any goop on it. 

I assume air ball it means to seal the joints.

I amusing a Craftex : DUST COLLECTOR 2HP 1596 CFM 1 MICRN CSA:

Craftex 2HP Dust Collector 1600CFM Woodworking CT030

I have also replaced the filter with a Can Filter :

CANISTER FILTER FOR 2HPAND 3HP D/COLLECTORS - Busy Bee Tools


I really like it and how easyit is to come into the shop and give it a few turns before I start working in the shop. About once a month I remove it and blow it out with an air hose to give it a through cleaning and then place it back into service.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Dresser Complete*

I have now finished the dresser and needed help bringing the dresser inside. lets just say it won;t blow away on a windy day! 

I decided to mount the top by pre-drilling holes in the top and then thread the screws 1 1/4" from underneath to attach the top. It will allow me to replace the top if it get badly scratched or damaged. 

I will now have to build a laundry hamper to match and a large dresser mirror. Once I get that done the bed will be last on my list to complete the bedroom furniture.

Tese are not the greatest pictures and perhaps I iwll try and take some with better light when it is daytime but for now this is how it looks.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thats a very nice looking dresser, Dan

Well done...


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks James was fun building.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Dan you are going to have one spectacular bedroom! I am sure the wife is as pleased as punch! Well done!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

WOW... I never expected to see your dresser finished in a dark stain like that...What a nice look!! clean, elegant... the pulls fit the look to a T... well done Dan!! I think a mirror would be a perfect addition...


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Bill for your kind comments. I think your right a mirror would go nice with it. I have also given a lot of consideration to making a laundry hamper. I will make a lap joint to appear like checkerboard to allow air flow threw it. It will be smaller then the dresser but same design for top and legs and sides except the front will be opened with a 90 degree pattern for ventilation.

I found the pulls at RONA and they were cheap.

I am working on a shop project to store my table saw blades right now. I will also build one for my Skill saw.


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow, my wood journey has just begun, I hope to get where you are at someday. Nice Job.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Michael I wish you all the best in your journey. Mine as well has just begun and the people here rae grqacious enough to share with each other their experience and thus make it even more enjoyable.

What are you planning for one of your next projects?

Good luck


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 31, 2008)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Michael I wish you all the best in your journey. Mine as well has just begun and the people here rae grqacious enough to share with each other their experience and thus make it even more enjoyable.
> 
> What are you planning for one of your next projects?
> 
> Good luck


Thank You. Well, I just got a used dovetail jig and new router. I expect I will make some boxes first. Then I would like to make a couple of simple hardwood book shelves with and get used to sliding dovetails.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

well done congrats


----------

